# activer le module webDAV



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2002)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite activer le module webDAV du serveur Apache de MacOS X.
je l'ai compile, et active comme indique ici:

stepwise

en suite je relance le serveur,
puis apres un pomme+k 
je choisis comme adresse http://localhost 
et la message d'erreur, aucun service de ce type n'est present sur ce serveur.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2002)

Pas de firewall en service qui bloquerait les ports adéquats ?

BobB


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2002)

Non,
pour le moment je fais des tests en local, sur un iBook.
je n'ai pas bloque de port.


----------



## simon (29 Avril 2002)

Va faire un tour par ici:
http://www.simonganiere.ch/mac/webdave.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

Merci, je regarde ca tout de suite ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2002)

j'ai fais une petite pause depuis la semaine derniere,
mais c'est fait et ca marche.
un petit detail sur ta page web:

&lt;Directory "/Library/WebServer/Documents"&gt;
DAV On
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
AllowOverride None
Order allow, deny
Allow from all
&lt;/Directory&gt;

il y a un espace ici: "allow, deny" qui fait planter apache au restart.
avec ca "allow,deny" every thing is under control.

en tout cas merci, 
en fait j'avais macos x unleashed ou tout etait explique ;-)

bon, il me reste une question, si le dossier doit appartenir a www, comment monter son compte utilisateur?

encore merci


----------

